# Using Diatomaceous Earth



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2017)

I am trying something new this grow. Diatomaceous Earth.

I often have problems with fungus gnats and I just battled Spider Mites so I thought I would take some precautionary measures this time and use up the bag of Diatomaceous Earth I had laying around.

First off, I hope I used it correctly. I transplanted my plants and then while I was filling in the soil I would only go until about 2" from the top. Then, I poured the DE into the pot and spread it with a putty knife to get a smooth 1/8" to  1/4" layer. Then, I added the last couple inches of soil and packed it own.

As best I could read, this is the way to do it.

Now, I have to think that, being nothing more than ground up sea shells, this is going to add a ton of Calcium to the mix.

Should I eliminate my CalMag, I wonder?

Anyone routinely use Diatomaceous Earth?

Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2017)

I just layer it on the top.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2017)

Did you notice any difference from the extra calcium?


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2017)

The secret is to bottom feed the plants once you put DE on top


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

I use it as a top dressing and yes, water from the bottom. It is very cool stuff, people eat it for de-tox.


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 2, 2017)

umbra said:


> The secret is to bottom feed the plants once you put DE on top




:yeahthat:

its good for gnats....ants...and any bug that needs to lay eggs in the soil.  it wont help you on the mites though

And you only need a Tablespoon to every Gallon soil. stir into top inch of soil.  Yes too much will through off your PH and I have seen it even slow the plants 


I WOULD NEVER FUKN EAT IT!!!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input, gang. We'll see how it turns out.

Bottom feeding is tough for me the way my plants are packed in. I can probably bottom feed the front 8 and top feed the back 8. Might be a good way to test the difference.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2017)

I have watered from the top before, it works. just a little messier and maybe you need more on top.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 2, 2017)

sand box sand works great for gnats---top layer dries quickly


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool, thanks


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2017)

Never noticed a difference, never had a problem. Bottom feeding is best, but have done both ways. When I remember I also use when reusing soil as a ammendment.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2017)

Oops. OK, lesson number one.......

You can't see every pot in this shot but trust me when I tell you that every pot has the little white ring.

So, 2 things. Bottom feeding (at least the first few waterings) would have prevented this. And, I don't pack dirt real tight when I transplant. In this case, packing the top before I applied the DE might have helped.

OK, well, as long as I learn something, I don't feel bad. LOL 

View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2017)

hey hackerman if those vegging girls have sm and you want to get rid of them---power wash undersides with a garden hose


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2017)

and another thing---imo---application of DE should be on the top of the soil where the gnats crawl before they fly so they get cut up  and die in approx 1 wk you break the life cycle of new hatchlings---you be good so long as you also get alll the adults buzzzing the canopy---never heard of mixing it in the top soil layer---imo the layer of sand is your better tool to eradicate them bastages because it dries very quickly

they recommend the foliar sprays just before lights out to prevent leaf burning---be well---good luck


----------

